# M44 coyote traps



## Furtaker

Does anyone know where I can purchase more of these?


----------



## 220swift

are you talking about the M44 cyanide device?

if so are you sure they are legal in Texas. Most states have outlawed or extreme restrictions on their use


----------



## bar-d

http://agrilife.org/texnatwildlife/coyotes/table-of-contents/lethal-options-for-controlling-coyotes/

*M-44 device*

The M-44 is a spring-operated device used to deliver a toxicant (sodium cyanide) to control coyotes. A fetid bait is used to attract coyotes to pull the device. When the coyote pulls the baited cyanide capsule holder with its teeth, the spring ejector releases, propelling powdered sodium cyanide into the animal's mouth. The animal becomes unconscious within a few seconds and dies within a short time (Wade 1982).

The M-44 is relatively selective for canids, and selectivity for coyotes can by enhanced by using baits attractive to coyotes. However, other species such as foxes, dogs, raccoons and skunks will also pull M-44s. Livestock occasionally pull M-44s. M-44′s are most effective during the cool months of fall and winter and least effective during hot summer months.

Sodium cyanide is a restricted use pesticide. M-44 applicators must be trained and licensed by the Texas Department of Agriculture. Use of the M-44 is limited by 26 use restrictions set by the Environmental Protection Agency. The M-44 is relatively selective, easy to set, environmentally safe, of little risk to humans, and effective for coyote control if properly used and maintained.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift

As I thought bar-d, thanks..............


----------



## Furtaker

Yes I have the permits and use them daily.


----------



## bar-d

I haven't a clue where you can buy these FT. You might try TPW website or ask your local GW where they are available. The guv used to set a lot of them around here, but I haven't seen any for better than 20 years. At one time there was one of those little orange square warning signs on nearly every fenceline around here. Good luck.

:hunter:


----------



## 220swift

Furtaker said:


> Yes I have the permits and use them daily.


good for you on the permits and having the knowledge to use them. You might try this place:

http://www.wildlifecontrolsupplies.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=NWS001

or F&T Trading Post.


----------

